# NM-B and UF Cable in PVC conduit



## czars

Can anyone provide code references (other than 334.15B) about the installation of NM-B and UF cables in PVC conduits??


----------



## user4818

Off the top of my head without looking it up:

NM-B cable is not permitted in _any_ wet location including aboveground and underground raceways. 

UF-B cable is permitted in any outdoor raceways, minding conduit fill of course. In fact, you can bury non-electrical tubing like plumbing PVC and then run UF cable in it, as the tubing is only a sleeve, not a raceway.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

What are you looking for. It is allowed but if it is a complete raceway then cable fill must be considered.


----------



## czars

*NM-B and UF in conduit*

Sometimes it's desireable to run NM-B or UF in conduit for protection. 

UF is OK underground, but I feel better is it's in conduit to help deflect shovels, etc. A run of UF outside to an A.C compressor is better protected if it's in flex conduit. Running NM-B up garage walls and into attics protects the NM-B, but that's covered by 334.15B. for NM-B, I guess the real questions is it OK to run NM-B or UF in a properly sized conduit (considering derating for CCCs) between junction boxes, in a dry environment for cosmetic reasons?


----------



## raider1

czars said:


> I guess the real questions is it OK to run NM-B or UF in a properly sized conduit (considering derating for CCCs) between junction boxes, in a dry environment for cosmetic reasons?


Yes.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## 480sparky

I think we should wait for the resident expert on UF and PVC............:whistling2:


----------



## raider1

480sparky said:


> I think we should wait for the resident expert on UF and PVC............:whistling2:


Your right, my bad.

I will take my Scotchkote and leave.:whistling2:

Chris


----------



## codeone

Article 334 NM Cable

334.15 Exposed Work. In exposed work, except as provided
in 300.11(A), cable shall be installed as specified in
334.15(A) through (C).
(A) To Follow Surface. Cable shall closely follow the surface​of the building finish or of running boards.
(B) Protection from Physical Damage. Cable shall be
protected from physical damage where necessary by rigid·
metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic
tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or other approved
means. Where passing through a floor, the cable shall be
enclosed in rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit,
electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or
other approved means extending at least 150 mm (6 in.)​above the floor

Article 340 UF Cable
340.10​​​​Uses Permitted. Type UF cable shall be permitted
as follows:​
(1)​​​​For use underground, including direct burial in the
earth. For underground requirements, see 300.5.
(2) As single-conductor cables. Where installed as singleconductor
cables, all conductors of the feeder grounded
conductor or branch circuit, including the grounded
conductor and equipment grounding conductor, if any,
shall be installed in accordance with 300.3.
(3) For wiring in wet, dry, or corrosive locations under the
recognized wiring methods of this _Code._​_
_(4) Installed as nonmetallic-sheathed cable. Where so installed,
the installation and conductor requirements
shall comply with Parts II and III of Article 334 and​shall be of the multiconductor type.


----------



## raider1

codeone said:


> Article 334 NM Cable​
> 
> 334.15 Exposed Work. In exposed work, except as provided
> in 300.11(A), cable shall be installed as specified in
> 334.15(A) through (C).
> (A) To Follow Surface. Cable shall closely follow the surface​of the building finish or of running boards.
> ​​(B) Protection from Physical Damage. Cable shall be
> protected from physical damage where necessary by rigid·
> metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic
> tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or other approved
> means. Where passing through a floor, the cable shall be
> enclosed in rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit,
> electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or
> other approved means extending at least 150 mm (6 in.)​above the floor
> 
> Article 340 UF Cable
> 
> 340.10
> Uses Permitted. Type UF cable shall be permitted
> as follows:​​(1) ​
> ​
> For use underground, including direct burial in the
> earth. For underground requirements, see 300.5.
> (2) As single-conductor cables. Where installed as singleconductor
> cables, all conductors of the feeder grounded
> conductor or branch circuit, including the grounded
> conductor and equipment grounding conductor, if any,
> shall be installed in accordance with 300.3.
> (3) For wiring in wet, dry, or corrosive locations under the
> recognized wiring methods of this ​​
> _Code._
> ​​(4) Installed as nonmetallic-sheathed cable. Where so installed,
> the installation and conductor requirements
> shall comply with Parts II and III of Article 334 and​
> shall be of the multiconductor type.
> ​​​​​




Are you saying that UF cable installed inside of a dwelling unit underground in a PVC conduit is not permitted?

Chris
​


----------



## codeone

raider1 said:


> Are you saying that UF cable installed inside of a dwelling unit underground in a PVC conduit is not permitted?
> 
> Chris
> 
> [/left]


No thats not what im saying. NM cable is not allowed!


----------



## codeone

300.5 Underground! Installations.
(C) Underground Cables Under Buildings.​​​​Underground​
cable installed under a building shall be in a raceway.


----------



## raider1

codeone said:


> No thats not what im saying. NM cable is not allowed!


Agreed, that was established early on in this thread.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## John

How would you size a sleeve for Multiconductor Type USE cable, besides what the a POCO requires? 
If will fit...put the cable in it? :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky

John said:


> How would you size a sleeve for Multiconductor Type USE cable, besides what the a POCO requires?
> If will fit...put the cable in it? :whistling2:


Note 5, Chapter 9.


----------



## John

POCO mandated rules, see table. 


View attachment 2587


----------



## 480sparky

John said:


> POCO mandated rules, see table.


But only for 'Vermont Utilities" customers. :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky

Good luck on pulling UF though conduit. Very stiff to work with.


----------



## sokoservices

*UF as an aerial*

I have a temporary situation where I will be using UF for the undergound but I need to go from underground to overhead over a drive way and then back undergound and didnt want to break the wire? Any suggestions? can i use UF and use a messenger wire and strap it to that?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

sokoservices said:


> I have a temporary situation where I will be using UF for the undergound but I need to go from underground to overhead over a drive way and then back undergound and didnt want to break the wire? Any suggestions? can i use UF and use a messenger wire and strap it to that?



Yes, 340.10(3) and 396.10 plus T. 396.10(A)


----------

